# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ & ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗΣ

## pas2007

Είναι ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο, έχω φτιάξει μόνο το αυτοκίνητο και δεν λείπει κανένα κομμάτι.
Σε άριστη κατάσταση
Το επιστημονικό αυτό σετ περιέχει πάνω από 250 εξαρτήματα για να κάνει το παιδί 50 κατασκευές και να ανακαλύψει τα μυστικά της Μηχανικής. Μπορεί να πειραματιστεί με τους μοχλούς, τα γρανάζια και τις τροχαλίες συναρμολογώντας διάφορα μοντέλα με αυξανόμενα επίπεδα δυσκολίας. Με 3 εικονογραφημένα εγχειρίδια που καθοδηγούν βήμα-βήμα το παιδί για καθεμία από τις κατασκευές.
Παραλαβή από Κερατσίνι.

Τιμή 20€

----------

